# A silly video for all you cat owners.



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw this. I laughed. Maybe you will too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Doc, those cat vids are funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I kept waiting for the cat to pop him one

This is so like a Monty Python narration.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Good one...I could do with two or three of those.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another one for you, Rahn and Doc M:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hehehe I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, that one got my dog to sit up and take notice, too, Haunti!


"mmmm, small furry creatures to chase!"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Those are all great. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yep I think Sagget showed that one on tv some years back. I'd love to hear it without the laugh track.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's one with physical cat stuff...some of it pretty amazing. I never knew cats could run on top of water..(~3:12 into vid)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

amazing....cats are a lot smarter then we think they are.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I saw that last one with the cats before, but it still makes me laugh! the very first one, of the white cat looks just like my cat Joey, looks like that cat "talks" alot too, to get the mouth to move so much!
I love these!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Dr. M that was so funny! I come from a family of cat lovers. My mom and I were laughing our butts off on the "Cats, the best of the best." A couple of the shots reminded us of our cats when they were alive and some reminded us of my brother's kitten. Sooooo cute!!!


----------

